# RAL Design Ton 260-50-30 in CMYK umrechnen



## Musiktaube (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
wer kann mir sagen wie ich den RAL Design Ton 260-50-30 in CMYK umrechnen kann. Ich habe gegoogelt und den "Digitalen Farbatlas" gefunden. Der ist toll, aber für eine einzige Farbumrechnung möchte ich mir den nicht kaufen.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Gruß Musiktaube


----------



## smileyml (22. Juni 2011)

Einfach gesprochen, RAL und CMYK nicht direkt umrechenbar. Noch schlimmer ist, das RAL Design kaum genutzt wird und eher der RAL Classic Farbfächer den Standard bildet.
Am Ende hilft da nur eine Bemusterung bevor man fertigen lässt

Grüße Marco


----------

